# David (smokinj) IS the man!



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

This was a suprise gift that was totally over the top! As many others have said, David is a class-act! Thank you David...very much brother. 

By the way, there is an Oliva V Lancero missing from this picture! It got torched last night while I was towing Darth-Vader and Harry Potter around the neighborhood.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

very nice hit.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great hit!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Freakin awesome--Both you guys are stellar brothers here and one can only expect the best when dealing with the both of you---S J truly awesome bud---WTG!


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Very sweet hit!!


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

David is definitely a great guy!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Great hit


----------



## mdj65 (Jun 22, 2008)

Great hit David! Did Darth and Harry get any good stuff themselves? You didn't even have to go door to door for your treat.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Great cigars!! Tat's and Opus X can't be go wrong!! :dribble:
Nice hit for sure David!!


----------



## Coop D (Oct 19, 2008)

nice hit


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

That is awesome right there.


----------



## SmokinJoe (Apr 7, 2007)

mdj65 said:


> Great hit David! Did Darth and Harry get any good stuff themselves? You didn't even have to go door to door for your treat.


Darth and Harry made out like bandits too!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice surprise, wtg David.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Great hit there


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Great hit... David is still tearing it up I see. Enjoy those brother.


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

David will probably always be the king of bombs. Hes a great BOTL.


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit..... as always David sends only the best


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice smokes there!!


----------



## JeffyB (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice hit!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Thats quite the hit--Are you sure Harry Potters magic didn't send you south of Miami for those beauties...........................................................or to that ol' Kentucky plantation????????


----------



## Sin-cl (Feb 9, 2008)

great bomb! David is a class act. Thanks for your sharing pics Joe


----------



## GreySmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

:hail::hail::hail:

To the master! No finer BOTL!


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

David is a great bolt. Very generous.


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

David is first class all the way!!!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

simply amazing
way to bomb dude!!


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Awesome blast there!!!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Awesome hit! Typical smokinj style!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow awesome


----------



## Slinky (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow!!! That is a great hit!!!


----------



## CGARMAN23 (May 16, 2008)

One hell of a hit there. Outstanding David. :clap2::clap2::jaw::jaw::jaw:


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

great hit smokinJ dont play


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Whoa! That's a helluva hit there. SJ just keeps raining down the hits - some serious smokage in that package :dribble: Enjoy the heck outta those sticks bro!

CD


----------



## ssuriano (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome hit!


----------

